# Post 88 code on DFI DK x58...WTF?



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm having some issues with my DFI DK x58. Certainly not as severe as fits, but annoying still. For some reason, despite the fact that I can get a 4.0ghz overclock OCCT stable, when I turn the rig on after the power has been off awhile, I get a post 88 code. It's one of those undefined, "your bios is screwed" codes. Thing is, if I reset the cmos, all is fine again. WTF guys? Any ideas?
I should mention that this is happening at every stable overclock, from 3.6-4.0.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

bios update?


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 23, 2009)

according to what i read on newegg reviews of dfi boards, code 88 = RMA


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 23, 2009)

This is for the X48 and it seems the bios is fubar'd or you need to RMA! http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/hard...tel-chipset-based-motherboards.html#post12434


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> according to what i read on newegg reviews of dfi boards, code 88 = RMA



No offense, but that's newegg. If I was post 88 all of the time, then I would say the bios is corrupt, but it's only happening after I've powered down for awhile, and like I said, if I clear cmos it's fine again.



Fitseries3 said:


> bios update?



Yeah, I need to, but I don't own a floppy, and I can't get the USB drive procedure to work.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 23, 2009)

he seems right tho paulie check my link.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

you using the 02/06/09 bios?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you using the 02/06/09 bios?



No, the original bios from January.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

update. it solved a fw minor shit things like that from what i've read.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 23, 2009)

I have to agree with fits as an update may be the fix. it shows as FUBAR'd bios or the plain need to RMA as issues. So possibly flashing corrects the issue. Whats the worst, the flash fails and you have to RMA anyways?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I have to agree with fits as an update may be the fix. it shows as FUBAR'd bios or the plain need to RMA as issues. So possibly flashing corrects the issue. Whats the worst, the flash fails and you have to RMA anyways?



Yeah, I already had the list of post codes, but I've received post 88 codes on other DFI boards, which were usually solved with tweaking. I'd love to flash the board, but I'm running Vista 64 bit, and I don't have a floppy. The USB drive procedure did not work. Maybe I'll see if Logan has updated the Tmods bios CD.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 23, 2009)

That's sad to hear. I had the same issue with an Asus P5K Deluxe (no LCD readout obviously). It would be fine as long as it was running or hot booting but if it sat for a while it would need a CMOS CLR to boot. Eventually it got to where it would only boot with a CMOS CLR and all settings to default.

Could it be a bad battery? A stretch but if you have one you could borrow from another board it's an easy thing to test.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 23, 2009)

Winflash found at DFI in with the bios .zip has never failed me. set clocks to default in bios, then boot and flash....it turns off and tries to start. power it down move the cmos and return it then boot.

 If you arent familiar hit me up I can walk ya through it


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Winflash found at DFI in with the bios .zip has never failed me. set clocks to default in bios, then boot and flash....it turns off and tries to start. power it down move the cmos and return it then boot.
> 
> If you arent familiar hit me up I can walk ya through it



I was going to try winflash, but I read that DFI strongly discourages Winflash with Vista 64 and x58 boards.

From DFI Global:

"NOTE: users with VISTA 32 bit or VISTA 64 bit should NOT use Winflash 1.92 to flash bios but should use a USB stick. You can Click HERE to view instructions for flashing bios with Usb stick when your operating system is VISTA 32 bit or VISTA 64 bit."


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 23, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I was going to try winflash, but I read that DFI strongly discourages Winflash with Vista 64 and x58 boards.



Not aware of that! Havent done any homework on the X58 versions!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Not aware of that! Havent done any homework on the X58 versions!



I revised my last post with a note from the bios section for my board. Apparently this is regarding any chipset, if you are running vista. Sneeky, are you running Vista?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

DONT USE WINFLASH.

use a flashdrive. 

the ZIP file has awdflash and the bios in it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2009)

It says that on all the pages tho.. It's useless with out the flash, and it's still gonna be useless if it's bricked from a bad flash..


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 23, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I revised my last post with a note from the bios section for my board. Apparently this is regarding any chipset, if you are running vista. Sneeky, are you running Vista?



I flash in any OS...flashed my DK P35 not to long ago! Only bricked my Blood Iron this route and the bios was modded and I saw it crash another board the day b4. *sorta knew it was bad, just wanted to be positive*

No offesne to anyone but most window flash failures are a bad bios mod or the misuse of winflash itself!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> DONT USE WINFLASH.
> 
> use a flashdrive.
> 
> the ZIP file has awdflash and the bios in it.



Yeah, I tried the awdflash, but it didn't work. Maybe I did something wrong? Someone with a tutorial on awdflash? I've always used a floppy, or a utility like Asus has.



sneekypeet said:


> I flash in any OS...flashed my DK P35 not to long ago! Only bricked my Blood Iron this route and the bios was modded and I saw it crash another board the day b4. *sorta knew it was bad, just wanted to be positive*
> 
> No offesne to anyone but most window flash failures are a bad bios mod or the misuse of winflash itself!




Have you used winflash in Vista 64 bit?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 23, 2009)

powered down for awhile? maybe bad batt? try swapping from another board see if you still get the issue. if you need help flashing i can help look below.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2009)

You need winflash. awdflash is a dos program if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> powered down for awhile? maybe bad batt? try swapping from another board see if you still get the issue. if you need help flashing i can help look below.



I'm going to try this again. With the HP USB program, in the box for "using dos system files located at", what drive do I point it to?



ShadowFold said:


> You need winflash. awdflash is a dos program if I'm not mistaken.



See the posts above regarding DFI's stance on winflash.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 23, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm going to try this again. With the HP USB program, in the box for "using dos system files located at", what drive do I point it to?
> 
> 
> 
> See the posts above regarding DFI's stance on winflash.



point to the files that i included in the zip. those are the boot files


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> point to the files that i included in the zip. those are the boot files



I keep getting this:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

use this for "system files locaed at:"

http://rapidshare.com/files/107282214/USB-Boot.zip


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> use this for "system files locaed at:"
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/107282214/USB-Boot.zip



That one worked. Currently formatting the drive. 

Edit: I was able to flash the board w/o a problem. Thanks guys. Hopefully that will fix the 88 post code.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, I thought all was well, but it's not. The post 88 code is back for good. I can't boot the damn board. Time to RMA and order another board.


----------



## MrBearwinks (Dec 14, 2009)

*One EVGA 630i no post, code/error 88 Solution*

As I have had difficulty finding a solution to this, I am posting to this old thread in hopes of helping someone else. 

I am absolutely not a hardware guru, and can offer no further advice, but the following from the EVGA FAQ solved this for me, at least for now:

Answer / Solution

This is similar to the -- error code on the 680i, but may point more towards RAM issues. Clear the bios manually by removing the battery for 5 – 10 minutes. Cycle the ram in the primary dimm one by one, remount the cpu and remove all peripherals from the system. If the issue persists take the board out of the case and put it on the plastic clamshell and boot it outside of the case to ensure it is not an issue with a grounding or short circuit. If it persists, try a different psu or cpu if possible.​
I pulled the CMOS battery for five minutes, re-seated the CMOS battery, then swapped the position of my RAM sticks - solved for now. This advice does not appear on the EVGA discussion boards as far as I can tell.


----------



## Binge (Dec 14, 2009)

MrBearwinks said:


> As I have had difficulty finding a solution to this, I am posting to this old thread in hopes of helping someone else.
> 
> I am absolutely not a hardware guru, and can offer no further advice, but the following from the EVGA FAQ solved this for me, at least for now:
> 
> ...



You're in the wrong thread sir.  No such fix works in this instance.


----------

